# Consistency.



## nicholasj (Nov 11, 2013)

I still seem to get inconsistencies. Same Niche setting, same packet of beans, same machine pressure and water temp.

Always 18g in. 
37g out in 26 sec.

36g out in 30 sec

36g out in 25 sec

i use a levelling thing and then tamp. But before this a few taps on the counter and then swish around in the basket with a little toothpick. I do try to do exactly the same each time. Using 18g VST. I notice that the flow out of the double spout kind of wavers as it pours into the cup. Still tastes nice but.....


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

You're hitting the weight consistently, if it still tastes nice, do you have a problem?


----------



## jazzersi (Apr 17, 2020)

Agree with @MWJB - I also get a range of 5 seconds or so shot to shot but the end result is the same as far as my taste buds can tell. Not sure it's pragmatic to aim for 100% consistency when you're essentially extracting soluble material from natural plant products which will never be 100% consistent ☺


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

jazzersi said:


> Agree with @MWJB - I also get a range of 5 seconds or so shot to shot but the end result is the same as far as my taste buds can tell. Not sure it's pragmatic to aim for 100% consistency when you're essentially extracting soluble material from natural plant products which will never be 100% consistent ☺


 It's more that consistency of extraction doesn't exactly track shot time consistency.

Consistency is easy within the concept of variable soluble content of coffee beans (+/-10% of those solids washed out accross a large sample of beans origins, half that for a single coffee). Bread is a plant product too, as is beer & wine, I still expect it to be made consistently


----------



## jazzersi (Apr 17, 2020)

MWJB said:


> It's more that consistency of extraction doesn't exactly track shot time consistency.
> 
> Consistency is easy within the concept of variable soluble content of coffee beans (+/-10% of those solids washed out accross a large sample of beans origins, half that for a single coffee). Bread is a plant product too, as is beer & wine, I still expect it to be made consistently 🙂


 True - I meant that the time taken to extract the same amount is not going to be consistent. I would also expect less consistency from bread and beer I make compared to that made by businesses with far more expensive and precise equipment, but maybe I just have low standards 😇


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

I don't think 5 seconds is a significant inconsistency, though I don't see that myself. Any inconsistency is going to be down to the precision of your scales or the prep you're doing with the tapping on the counter and the toothpick, probably the former.


----------



## emc2 (Aug 21, 2016)

Can some of the inconsistency be related to the temperature of the portafilter? I've found that my 2nd shot is always faster. I can only speculate that this is because the portafilter is hotter as I clean it with hot water. This might means the metal has expanded increasing the size of the holes. I've got nothing to back up this theory😬 but have been able to reduce the inconsistency by immersing the portafilter in hot water before the first shot.


----------

